# Duel VC Setup



## Zephyr (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey, and first off lemme thank you beforehand for helping. OK, heres my situation: i used ATi tool to simply check fps while oc'ing my old FX5200. then, i bought a 9800Pro All-In-Wonder. Now, i used a duel monitor setup, and the 9800P A-i-W doesnt have duel monitor output. so, i grabbed an old Radeon 7000 PCI that i had lying around, and stuck it in. the duel monitor's work perfectly, but i have a new problem. ATi Tool detects the clock speeds and overclocks that PCI card. in the "Settings" menu, the "AGP Card" is selected, and its blocked out, so i cant select anything else. has anyone else encountered this problem, or does anyone know how to fix it? thanks!


----------



## kRaZeD (Nov 13, 2004)

take out the PCI card and boot up, then start ati tool again.

once you have that one working, put the PCI card back in and see how it goes.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 13, 2004)

hmm, tried that. it read correctly when i had the PCI card out, but as soon as i put it back in, it reverted to the old problem. thanks though. im pretty   by this.


----------

